# Keepass und htaccess/htpasswrd



## jdgf (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Website zusätzlich durch eine Passwortabfrage über htaccess und htpaswrd gesichert. Wie ist es möglich, dass User und Kennwort durch keepass eingefügt werden? 

Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## ComFreek (11. August 2010)

Ich habe auch Keepass.
Willst du einen neuen Eintrag in deine PW-Datenbank? Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## jdgf (11. August 2010)

Ich suche einen EIntrag für eine Passwortabfrage: Zur Erklärung -> an sich läuft keepass einwandfrei, zum Beispiel der Login in diese Webseite. 

Mein Problem: Ich habe in der Administratration meiner Webseite vor den eigentlichen Aufruf mit Login noch eine zusätzliche vorausgehende Abfrage geschaltet, die mit htaccess und htpasswd arbeitet (Beispiel siehe hier http://www.creative-edesign.com/php/dateien_und_verzeichnisse_schuetzen.php).

Rufe ich meinen Adminbereich auf, ändert sich die aktuelle Webseite nicht, sondern es erscheint nur das kleine Fenster mit der Passwortabfrage.

Gehe ich zum Beispiel auf tutorials, erkennt keepass aufgrund der Url die Kennwortabfrage. Wenn ich vorher auf der tutorials-Webseite war und als nächstes meinen Adminbereich aufrufe, erkennt keepass das Abfragefenster nicht, sondern zeigt nach wie vor den Schlüssel für tutorials an. Denn das Abfragefenster aufgrund der htaccess/htpasswd ist für keepass anscheinend unsichtbar. Wie schaffe ich es, dass keepass diese Abfrage erkennt?


----------



## ComFreek (11. August 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Keypass den Login auf Websites automatisch durchführen kann. 
Vielleicht klappt es, wenn du in der URL noch deinen Benutzernamen+Passwort angibst:

```
http://username:passwort@www.yourdomain.de/adminbereich
```
Guck einfach mal bei Wikipedia nach: Wikipedia: URL


----------

